# OKC logo now official



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

http://store.nba.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3231465&cp=1398475.3207682.3231432

:lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

........


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

rofl.

That sucks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

surely not.....

what the hell, does that even count as a 'logo'? its the cities initials :laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

woof


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So the Seattle fans have the last laugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Just looking at that makes me feel bad for the Sonic fans.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

O...........................................................................K


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That "THUNDER" text looks like freakin' 12-point Arial.

Where's your creativity?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<embed src="http://www.nba.com/media/sonics/Embed.swf" quality="high" width="500" height="350" name="Embed" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"thunder_080903.flv"/></div>


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Not off to a good start......


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats a WNBA logo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Thats a WNBA logo


It's worse than a WNBA logo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a joke. Bennett can't even afford a top graphics company let alone a competitive NBA team in a horrible market. They're going to rival the Clippers for irrelevancy. I need to find a prop bet with Durant as the first superstar switching to Europe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it for a High School team?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

:none:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That Times New Roman/Arial "THUNDER" is bigger than the rest of the logo and it's something a child with a keyboard could come up with. The little picture is straight out of MS Clipart.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

It looks like a WNBA logo, WTF??? God damn, OKC. Barons was SOOOOO much better. You get my boy R-Dub (Westbrook) and this is how you represent?!!?!?!?!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

The ball was right. :lol:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Ouch...........


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

That logo sucks.. the color scheme is nice, but not for the name "thunder". They couldn't have been less creative.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

The video of the conference unveiling the "logo" is on NBA.com, watch if you want to see some cheesy crap.

Priceless quotes during vid:

_
"just remember, the logo and name took tremendous time to make"

"we want the logo to by synonymous with our team, representing work ethic, professionalism, and the community itself"_


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

maybe they are choosing a not so good logo now while the team is in rebuild mode and all that, and then when the team is good, they come out with the nice logo.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

dreamcloud said:


> http://store.nba.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3231465&cp=1398475.3207682.3231432
> 
> :lol:


and our mascot is named thunder too?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

What the **** is that!


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

What a waste of time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> That "THUNDER" text looks like freakin' 12-point Arial.
> 
> Where's your creativity?


the whole thing looks like microsoft word clip art


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That look like a D- League team logo or something


----------



## Air Jordan 23 (Dec 12, 2006)

Chan said:


> So the Seattle fans have the last laugh.


:lol:

Looks like a WNBA logo.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

...............


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

enjoy your team oklahoma...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jerseys?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Horrid


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL there was NO applause during the unveiling. Go to nba.com


----------



## Protein Data Bank (Sep 10, 2006)

thunder is a terrible name, that is a terrible logo, and judging by it the colors will also be terrible


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

didn't think this was possible, but it actually beats the Bobcats as the worst team name ever.

this is what happens when the NBA tries too hard to appeal to kids and family oriented themes. the NBA is a professional basketball league, not freakin' Chuck-E-Cheese.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I just don't get why they chose Thunder. If anything they should have just chose a name like Sooners that has to do with the area, sure thats not a great name, but it atleast means something!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

..that sucks..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I could make that same **** on paint in half the time it took these guys to unveil their awesomeness..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I could make that same **** on paint in half the time it took these guys to unveil their awesomeness..


i bet whoever came up with the design got paid $1 million.

i wouldve done that for $5,000


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> i bet whoever came up with the design got paid $1 million.
> 
> i wouldve done that for $5,000


And you would have been overpaid. Judging by the logo they ended up with, it looks like they went with one of those online "We design logos for $99" outfits.

Crappy name, crappy logo, crappy team, crappy owner. I'm sensing a pattern developing here.

BNM


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not only not good, it also looks out of date. That logo would have been modern about 20 years ago.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that a woman's ball on the logo? 28.5?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought the jerseys were coming too, how long do we have to wait before witnessing even more greatness?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is bad. Looks like the one who posted the photos of that ball had the correct "leakage". Yikes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> According to multiple league sources, the organisation is out of ideas for the design of their jerseys after expending all efforts in the creation of their logo. Until then, it is assumed the Thunder will play without clothes.


- ESPN


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

what a joke. anyone even remotely computer graphics literate could have come up with something better in a day, maybe an hour.

and thier colors are gonna be blue grey, burnt orange, and yellow? they really missed an opportunity to do something cool, no one outside of ok will ever be caught dead in "thunder" apparel.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

very ugly! yikes!!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I've seen worse... Wait, nevermind. My high school logo was better than that. :|


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulation to the Orlando Magic for no longer having the worst team name and logo in the NBA. The OKC Blunder and their crappy logo are the worst - and it's not even close.

BNM


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:naughty:

Orlando "Magic" is actually one of the more creative names in the league. And the logo's, jerseys, & designs that they put forth have been pretty popular, creative, and different... As a matter of fact, they have historically put out some of the more popular jerseys in the league. 

Talk about boring uni's & logo's tho..... let's just focus are attention on the blazers for a min..... Not as bad as the Thunder or Bobcat's, but damn, the history of uni's and logo out of that franchise aren't THAT much better...... Damn, aint that ironic. (sorry man, i cant jus let a Blazer fan diss the Magic like that...) :biggrin:


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

This logo's some previous level ****.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> :naughty:
> 
> Orlando "Magic" is actually one of the more creative names in the league.


Creative? No way! It's a clear and transparent case of pandering to the Walt Disney Corporation. They might as well have named themselves the Orlando Mickeys and had a pair of big ears as the logo. 



Blue Magic said:


> And the logo's, jerseys, & designs that they put forth have been pretty popular, creative, and different... As a matter of fact, they have historically put out some of the more popular jerseys in the league.


In keeping with the Disney theme, the logo looks like it was designed by, and for, a 9-year old. But, at least it was a competent 9-year old, not the mentally challenged one that come up with that OKC abomination.

Jersey sales are much more tied to the name on the back of the jersey than the name on the front. The Bulls could have had the most hideous jerseys in history, but they still would have sold a ton of Jordan jerseys during the 1990s. On the other hand, even if they had the coolest looking jerseys ever, I doubt if they would have sold many more Wenningtons. You sold a lot of O'Neal and Hardaway jerseys back when you had those guys because they were popular players that were featured in national ad campaigns. You also sold a lot of McGrady jerseys even though your team stucked because he was a popular, dynamic player who lead the league in scoring. After the Superman performance at the slam dunk contest and now winning a Olympic gold medal, I'm sure Dwight Howard jersey sales are quite brisk. Again, jersey sales have a lot more to do with player appeal than the style, color or logo on the jersey.

And, BTW, I was not commenting on the Magic uniforms. It's the cartoonish logo I was referring to. The current Magic uniforms aren't bad, much better than the previous ones (that thankfully didn't last very long). But, by far, my favorites were the classic pinstripe design they wore during their first 10 seasons. Those jersey's looked great in all three colors - I especially liked the blue alternate road jerseys with the white pin stripes and the black unis with white pinstripes made Shaq look even bigger and meaner than he was. You guys should seriously consider bringing back some variation on the classic pinstripe design. Think how cool Dwight Howard would look in the classic Magic black road uniform from the 1990s.










There's just something about a black uniform that screams intimidation and toughness.



Blue Magic said:


> Talk about boring uni's & logo's tho..... let's just focus are attention on the blazers for a min..... Not as bad as the Thunder or Bobcat's, but damn, the history of uni's and logo out of that franchise aren't THAT much better...... Damn, aint that ironic. (sorry man, i cant jus let a Blazer fan diss the Magic like that...) :biggrin:


Perhaps they don't teach US history at the elementary school you attend, but the Portland Trail Blazers is an absolutely brilliant and appropriate team name. It was the Oregon Trail that opened up the western 2/3 of the continent to settlement. A trail blazer is also someone who is known as a leader, or an innovator, in their field. So, the Portland Trail Blazers is historically appropriate, geographically appropriate and has other positive meanings. Changing the team name to the Portland Nikes would be the equivalent of the corporate pandering Orlando did when they chose to name their team after Disney's Magic Kingdom. The logo is simple and recognizable and the uniforms classic. They have featured the same basic broad diagonal stripes on the jerseys and matching vertical stripes on the shorts for 30 years. The look is graphically bold and it's a timeless classic. The same design also looks good in all three uniform colors (home white, traveling black and the red alternate road jerseys).




























BNM


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

My Blazers' jerseys have been one of the better jersey designs in the league for years. Classic and simple with that old school feel.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Lol @ a Blazer fan knocking the Magic logo. It's classic. Disney is one of the finest organizations in the world and everything they do is gold. On the other hand, the Blazers logo looks like something from a department store. It's just red and white lines. It doesn't even mean anything.










Look at this ****.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

what?


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

????? lol how does that picture connect with the blazers logo.................


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

streetballa said:


> ????? lol how does that picture connect with the blazers logo.................


What??? You mean it isn't obvious?

BNM


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The whole team is terrible anyway. I am sure they will have a good redesign and maybe change the team's name when they are on their feet. 

If they stayed like this, they will forever be a joke around the league.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Still lost!


----------

